# Tonight's Shots



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's some more.


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Beautiful photos*

*Thanks, I enjoyed them all .*

*I love the dogs and the cat has a classic look.*


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Notice the first picture Miss Molly has a big Roman Letter "G" on her chest.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like the last dog picture. Clean unobtrusive out of focus background with the focus on the face.
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That has to be my favorite too. The nose completely in focus as well as her whiskers. She wasn't looking straight into the camera which is what I liked too.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I like the first and the last dog pictures. I guess they are both Miss Molly. I do think the first would be the best if the eyes were corrected. But as it is, I agree that the last is the winner.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah I.m not really sure yet how to correct the eyes. Is it the same is red eye correction?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

The first pic looks like she has a metal tag in her lip.  I see its from the collar still looks funny. GREAT PIC.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Here it is with some correction. Maybe red eye will fix also, but I use Photoshop and there is other methods such as cloning from other eye. Also removed collar if you like. Give it a try using red eye for yourself however.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Just like a pencil eraser. I like it.


----------

